# Top Knot Papers



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

On the top knot, I read the tutorial and other posts about people using papers from Sally Beauty. What is the actual purpose of these papers? Is it to keep the hair contained and neat in the top knot or is it to stop damage to the hair from being folded over, or both? Also what is the difference in using the regular papers vs mesh? or is that personal preference?
Thanks!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the purpose of them is to keep the topnot hair out of the dog's face. Most show malt's topknot hair is almost touching the ground. My Gigi's topknot is too long, sometimes it goes into her mouth without using papers! Poor baby. I think the paper vs mesh is personal pref. Some say mesh is easier. I use papers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (malahusk @ Jun 28 2009, 01:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797844


> On the top knot, I read the tutorial and other posts about people using papers from Sally Beauty. What is the actual purpose of these papers? Is it to keep the hair contained and neat in the top knot or is it to stop damage to the hair from being folded over, or both? Also what is the difference in using the regular papers vs mesh? or is that personal preference? Thanks![/B]


The papers make the top knot look neater and protects the hair from the band. As far as paper vs mesh it is personal preference. The mesh is easier when you are learning to make a top knot but if your adult dog has thick hair the mesh makes the top knot too thick. I use the paper ones.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 28 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797901


> QUOTE (malahusk @ Jun 28 2009, 01:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797844





> On the top knot, I read the tutorial and other posts about people using papers from Sally Beauty. What is the actual purpose of these papers? Is it to keep the hair contained and neat in the top knot or is it to stop damage to the hair from being folded over, or both? Also what is the difference in using the regular papers vs mesh? or is that personal preference? Thanks![/B]


The papers make the top knot look neater and protects the hair from the band. As far as paper vs mesh it is personal preference. The mesh is easier when you are learning to make a top knot but if your adult dog has thick hair the mesh makes the top knot too thick. I use the paper ones.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat is right it makes the top knot look neater and protects the hair from the band. But actually like many people I put bands in the hair under the paper. The band I put under the paper I always cut out. It is the tearing the bands out and trying to preserve them that also breaks and tears out the hair. So the paper is put over and then I can put my bows on and not worry that the bands on the bows will tangle in the hair. I can keep those bands and not have to cut them out. 

As for Mesh or paper, it really is personal preference. And as indecisive as I am I will use either one depending on my whim for the day. I usually use paper on show days as I think they tend to look neater.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jun 28 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797958


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 28 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797901





> QUOTE (malahusk @ Jun 28 2009, 01:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797844





> On the top knot, I read the tutorial and other posts about people using papers from Sally Beauty. What is the actual purpose of these papers? Is it to keep the hair contained and neat in the top knot or is it to stop damage to the hair from being folded over, or both? Also what is the difference in using the regular papers vs mesh? or is that personal preference? Thanks![/B]


The papers make the top knot look neater and protects the hair from the band. As far as paper vs mesh it is personal preference. The mesh is easier when you are learning to make a top knot but if your adult dog has thick hair the mesh makes the top knot too thick. I use the paper ones.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat is right it makes the top knot look neater and protects the hair from the band. But actually like many people I put bands in the hair under the paper. The band I put under the paper I always cut out. It is the tearing the bands out and trying to preserve them that also breaks and tears out the hair. So the paper is put over and then I can put my bows on and not worry that the bands on the bows will tangle in the hair. I can keep those bands and not have to cut them out. 

As for Mesh or paper, it really is personal preference. And as indecisive as I am I will use either one depending on my whim for the day. I usually use paper on show days as I think they tend to look neater. [/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I also put a band under the paper.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 28 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797960


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jun 28 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797958





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 28 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797901





> QUOTE (malahusk @ Jun 28 2009, 01:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797844





> On the top knot, I read the tutorial and other posts about people using papers from Sally Beauty. What is the actual purpose of these papers? Is it to keep the hair contained and neat in the top knot or is it to stop damage to the hair from being folded over, or both? Also what is the difference in using the regular papers vs mesh? or is that personal preference? Thanks![/B]


The papers make the top knot look neater and protects the hair from the band. As far as paper vs mesh it is personal preference. The mesh is easier when you are learning to make a top knot but if your adult dog has thick hair the mesh makes the top knot too thick. I use the paper ones.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat is right it makes the top knot look neater and protects the hair from the band. But actually like many people I put bands in the hair under the paper. The band I put under the paper I always cut out. It is the tearing the bands out and trying to preserve them that also breaks and tears out the hair. So the paper is put over and then I can put my bows on and not worry that the bands on the bows will tangle in the hair. I can keep those bands and not have to cut them out. 

As for Mesh or paper, it really is personal preference. And as indecisive as I am I will use either one depending on my whim for the day. I usually use paper on show days as I think they tend to look neater. [/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I also put a band under the paper.
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you put the band under the paper, wouldn't that still harm the hair, so the paper really has no purpose then, unless it's to keep the hair out of the face. Right?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 28 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797981


> If you put the band under the paper, wouldn't that still harm the hair, so the paper really has no purpose then, unless it's to keep the hair out of the face. Right?[/B]


The paper keeps the hairs in place when you bend the pony tail over to make the topknot. It has nothing to do with keeping the hair out of the face. Sassy's topknot hair touches the floor even after it is banded and put into a topknot. Trust me, it can still get in her face. 

If you purchase a pair of band scissors and cut the bands out of the hair you have very little damage. Sassy's topknot is very nice heavy silky hair and even if I take the metal tail of my rat tail comb and remove the band we lose very little hair to damage or breakage.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 28 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797984


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 28 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797981





> If you put the band under the paper, wouldn't that still harm the hair, so the paper really has no purpose then, unless it's to keep the hair out of the face. Right?[/B]


The paper keeps the hairs in place when you bend the pony tail over to make the topknot. It has nothing to do with keeping the hair out of the face. Sassy's topknot hair touches the floor even after it is banded and put into a topknot. Trust me, it can still get in her face. 

If you purchase a pair of band scissors and cut the bands out of the hair you have very little damage. Sassy's topknot is very nice heavy silky hair and even if I take the metal tail of my rat tail comb and remove the band we lose very little hair to damage or breakage.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ohhh. When princessre(Cassanova's mom) asked about keeping the hair out of his hace, somebody said to do a regular topknot. I guess I got confused. LOL So her topknot still gets in her face when its long? Why am I trying to grow Gigi's topknot long then !? LOL It's a never ending battle! :smpullhair:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 28 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797991


> Ohhh. When princessre(Cassanova's mom) asked about keeping the hair out of his hace, somebody said to do a regular topknot. I guess I got confused. LOL So her topknot still gets in her face when its long? Why am I trying to grow Gigi's topknot long then !? LOL It's a never ending battle! :smpullhair:[/B]


I am not 100% sure but if I remember correctly, when Cassanova's mom asked her question she was only putting Cassanova's hair in the little ponytail thingy, and someone suggested a true topknot. 

Here is the link to that thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=46890&hl=


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I have just found a website you can order topknot papers... I have ordered them immediately, because I don´t know any shop here I could buy them. And I´m too lazy for homemaking... 
Here´s the link Puppy Bows


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Personally I think they were invented to annoy me.


----------

